# Scotss Valley Shelter is 6 over capacity



## orion94nl (May 2, 2006)

I just learned that the Scotss Valley Shelter is 6 over capacity and some bunnies will be euthanized if not rescued ASAP.

They are ooo so cute (Gidget: black/white mini-lop, Foofers: lionhead with two blue eyes, etc.)

If you can help please contact Heather at the Rabbit Haven: 831 239-7119

Pictures can be found on the "saveabunny" website under the tab 'Shelters' or go to my own website.


----------



## naturestee (May 2, 2006)

Where is this shelter located? State/country? That could help a little.


----------



## orion94nl (May 2, 2006)

Everything is mentioned on the two websites mentioned in my post but here you go:

Santa Cruz County Animal Services
Scotts Valley Shelter?
27 Janis Way?
Scotts Valley, 
CA 95066
Phone: (831) 454-7303?
Fax: (831) 454-7210
Kennel hours are Monday - Sunday 12 Noon - 5:00 PM, but phones open at 9:30 am.


----------



## BACI (May 4, 2006)

/themes/default/bump.gif/themes/default/bump.gif


----------



## BACI (May 4, 2006)

I finally received an email back from them andjust to let other members know they are only willing to adopt outrabbits to people in the San Francisco area so they can do a homeinspection prior to adoption.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2006)

You know I hate to say this but they probablywould prefer to put them down rather than think aboutextending themselves a little or looking into something else. it makesme furious ..it either has to be perfection or death


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

That's what I was thinking.. do they really needto perfect where the bunnies go and do house checks and the full blownplan? If they're that desperate to put excess rabbits down, why noteven consider lessening the strict guidlines? If I were in thatsituation, I would make sure the owner knew about rabbits and knew thecomitment. If I were a rabbit, I wouldn't mind a home that wasn't thebest, but still good rather then being put down.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2006)

Spring..you're absolutely right...our shelterasks permission to do a home check but we almost never do them....thisis ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2006)

If rabbits could talk what would they say abou the human race?


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

If someones willing to travel a bit and not justgo to the next pet store they see, they must have their ducks in aline. Even if they could describe their living situations and maybesome pictures? I hate the thought of animals being put down becausesomeone doesn't want them . I swear when I get older and I see arabbit that's going to be put down because it doesn't have ahome, I'll be it's home! Even if it's only to foster it! It makes mesick to think about it.

I don't think they'd say much good to say for the most part.. Darn Iwish I was closer, heck if I got a few cages on my hands I'm sure Icould handle tofoster those six!It's so depressing.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2006)

If I won the lottery my dream would be to have ano-kill rabbit sanctuary that would not be like a shelter but thatwould provide a very wonderful healthy caring habitat for rabbits thatno one wants. I really mean this ..its not just talk..if itwasn't for my husband I would be taking in more than I have....I justcan not stand animal neglect or abuse or putting them down becausethere is no homes..it all seems immoral


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

I totally agree. I'd love to build a shelterdedicated to rabbits if I won the lottery. It'd be so nice, youwouldn't have to work so you wouldn't have work stress, and you couldgive the care the rabbit needs with things money wise. Got the plansdown, just need to win the lottery .

A bit off topic, but I love to talk about these kind of things.

I'm strongly considering fostering rabbits when I get older and owninga few, I just don't know if I'll have the will power to let my babiesgo.


----------



## BACI (May 5, 2006)

I thought I was just being overly sensitive whenI posted earlier because I was ticked when she emailed me and told meonly SanFrancisco area and a home inspection and that it was not fairto stress the bunnies out with a long car ride. HELLO, I informed herwho I was that we had a forum, giving her the link to see we are lovingwell educated owners hoping that I could post that someone out of areacould save a life but nope. Not a chance. Who is she to play god? If Iwas willing to drive that far to save a life, and spend that much timeand money getting there was I really going to abuse abunny. So much for trying to help. I myslef would not havebeen able to drive all the way but I wanted to check anyway forpossibly other members even an hour away, or in the next state.. eitherway I just hate to see an innocent animal die because of a carelesshuman. I appologize but, I have had it with people who are so darnpicky and then complain about too many rabbits in their facility. So,rather than interviewing a prospective owner just kill a rabbit.BTW this is why people go tobreeders./themes/default/sign_rantmode.gif


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

I totally agree! Even if the rabbit does get abit stressed on the car ride, it'll get over it! It's better then itbeing killed when there's probably a fantastic home thatitcould go to. Those kind of rescue centres, like you saidwhy people decide to go to pet shops and breeders because they don'twant the hassle! If these rabbits get put down, I'm going to be soangry!


----------



## orion94nl (May 5, 2006)

Baci and all Others,

I got in contact with the person who told me about the +6 inovercapacity; This shelter obviously does place out only to people intheir area (I was unaware of that fact) BUT also to other Rabbit RescueShelters.

*Therefore it was stated in my first post to contact Heather at
the Rabbit Haven: 831 239-7119*
She is able to get a few bunnies out... ofcourse if anyone is interested in adopting one.

So please... if anyone wants to adopt or rehome one of the bunnies in danger please contact Heather at abovementioned number.

THANKS!


----------



## Pipp (May 6, 2006)

The whole Bay area is extremely active in bunnyrescue and I believe the majority of the areas have adopted 'no kill'policies. I know that rescue ops in LA and other places usethem as the model. And Save-A-Bunny is probably the bestknown rescue operation in the world. 

That said, I'm on their mailing list, I've tried to step in an respondto to 'emergency' emails twice, now, and never got a response in eithercase. I had aBay-area resident coming my way andshe was willing to possibly adopt but definitelytransport,butafter several attempts, nada. 

I understand that these are volunteer operations, andthey'rebusy, andif I didn't 'qualify', best use thetime to do something more production,and/or I had to assumethe 'emergencies'were taken care of, which was goodnews,so I didn't mind. 

HOWEVER, if there are bunnies being euthanized in this area, thatreally sucks. That puts them in the same league asPETA in my book.PETA is just anawesomelypromoted operation that would be the best organization in theworldif theywere really out to 'rescue' needypets. They're not. They exist solely to 'liberate'animals. They've just managed to do a great snow job oneverybody for years. 

If these 'shelters' are looking at 'rescue' through an equally narrowscope -- not in terms of philosophy or execution, just in terms ofparameters -- "we'd rather see dead bunnies over slightlyinconvenienced bunnies'-- they can :censored2.

The House Rabbit Society is another WONDERFUL operation. ButI have a very responsible friend with a fenced yard, ahugehutch perfect for multiple rabbits, all kinds ofcovered'safe' areas, etc, in a citywith a mildclimate,and she tried to step in in an 'emergency' anddidn'tmeet the"house rabbit" criteria.She's not allowed to adopt or foster. The hutch sitsempty.Soinstead, therearebunniesliving in small wire cages at theshelters, withliterally only minutes of free runtime. Do these people forget that's arabbit'snatural environment? 

Anyway, don't get me started. 

Oops. :embarrassed:Too late.


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

Some rescue centres just make me shake my head.Some issues (since you brought up Peta I think i'd just like to put mythoughts in) I agree with peta sometimes, but sometimes they just go upand beyond and stretch the truth. 

I think the reason why some shelters are over populated because theyare too picky. If I were to want toadopt, they probablywouldn't look twice at me mostly because they think because of my ageand that I'm the sole care giver thati'll loose interest andbe irresponsible. I'm not the most fantastic home a bunny would bedreaming of, but I put in %110 with bunny owning and do my best!There's only a handfull of people who'll bend over backwards and doeverything to their limits and I think these are what rescuers areholding out for.

If I was the owner or even someone who worked there I would foster therabbits until they can find homes. If I ran that rescue centre, Iwouldn't think twice at the possibility of putting something down.


----------



## orion94nl (May 6, 2006)

Heather was able to rescue Foofers meanwhile. One bunny saved!

greetz


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

Yay! :colors:That's great news! 5 more to go!!:happydance

How long do they have now to get rescued?


----------



## dootsmom (May 7, 2006)

As of today, I have 27 more than I shouldhave!!! Todays birth of 6 kits, to one of the females that Irescued last Saturday, brings my count up to 47!!! I willadopt to
people within a 100 mile radius. They have to fill out a 4page application form and I have to talk to them on the phone before Idecide to adopt them out. Needless to say,
few pass the application form stage!!! It seems to be quiterevealing and seperates the serious from the "gee, maybe I'll get arabbit" applicant.


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2006)

47! Oh wow :shock:. I'd hate to see your poor feed bill at the end of the month!


----------



## BACI (May 8, 2006)

Dootsmom - can I refer members to you when theypost, or would you like to add yourself to the map under rescue org?These are both optional, don't feel obligated, I just thought it mighthelp find homes for some of your buns? I never knew you adopted out.IMPRESSIVE :bunnyangel:

As far as House of Rabbits, I am sure they are a good organization...just picky. I could not adopt because I have a 5yr old. After a lividbut polite email defending myself and my son, they said well soon hewill be in school and on a football or baseball team and you probablywill be too busy with that to take care of a bunny. So, I wish theseplaces would not advertise they will kill bunnies if they don't getadopted when they turn down good homes like mine. I am having the worsttime convincing my husband to let me try to adopt again. He just wantsto go to a breeder rather than be judged by some judgemental org.:bunnybutt:


----------



## Spring (May 8, 2006)

I had the same problem.. I was afraid to phoneback a rabbit rescue I was looking into because I knew they probablywouldn't adopt a rabbit out to me because I'm only 13. I have to shakemy head because young people before me have set a sort of image that Icouldn't be more not apart of. I also didn't want to drive the hour anda half to go to this one place the amount of times were needed to firstsee the rabbit, then fill out the papers, tehn to foster the rabbit,then go back there to finalize it ect. ect.

I hope those rabbits find homes! If they get put down, like I said I'm going to be raging mad.


----------



## dootsmom (May 8, 2006)

My only fear is that I'll find more strayrabbits playing in my front yard when I wake up in themorning!!! I would love to find homes for more ofthem!! Especially the ones that are considered "over thehill" at 4 years old. The ones that are getting on in years,have teeth problems, digestive problems, are blind, or disabled, willstay here forever.
I don't adopt to children either. However, I do adopt to theparent...there is a difference. It's a shame that "HoR"doesn't take the parent into consideration as the responsible persontaking care of the rabbit. They'ld have moreadoptions! 

So, refer me...we'll see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## naturestee (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Dootsmom! Glad to see you on!

That's a lot of rabbits!:shock: Do you even get anyhelp? I was under the impression that you had a one womanoperation. I can't even imagine. I hope you get alot of good adoptive parents coming by soon!


----------



## dootsmom (May 8, 2006)

Nah, no help. Unfortunately, because people foolishly adopt baby
buns, at Easter, adoptions are down. I don't know why, but August 
&amp; September are the best months. However, between July and
September, I take in the most Easter "rejects". I need a vacation!!!
MY "bunny butt" is dragging!!! LOL!!


----------



## BACI (May 8, 2006)

I will keep you in mind, thanks and good luck./images/emoticons/wink.gif


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2006)

Did anyone hear any news on the rabbits?


----------



## BACI (May 25, 2006)

Nope, but I am sure you could check the website. Personally, I did not check again because I felt bad for the poor guys.


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2006)

I checked the website and it said they onyl hada couple days to live.. I'm pretty sure it said that a few weeks agowhen I checked though :?.


----------

